# Today's home depot specials



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

I get the daily deal email from home depot and just saw that today it was for solar stuff, thought I would spread the word!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Which kit? There prices are pretty expensvie most of the time.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

Some were just the little panels and gadgets. But I saw a couple panels. I think the sale is over now, it was just a one day thing.


----------

